# Work trucks?



## Stockcar (Apr 1, 2008)

What type of work trucks do y'all prefer? I am thinking about a Chevy S10 (Chevy man here lol) or something like that to start out...would that be good?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Go full-size, or you'll wish you did very soon. I have an extended Ford passenger van, I love it. Keeps all my tools nice and dry, I left the first bench seat in for passengers and still have room behind it for 8 foot stock.


----------



## Stockcar (Apr 1, 2008)

I see your point about going full-size. Although I will go with a Chevy or GMC:thumbsup: Do full-size pick-ups (with a camper shell) work as good as vans do?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Full-size p'up with a cap is fine, I just like having the bench seat for my kids' car seats.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Stockcar said:


> I see your point about going full-size. Although I will go with a Chevy or GMC:thumbsup: Do full-size pick-ups (with a camper shell) work as good as vans do?


Our company trucks are all Astro vans, but I don't care for vans so I use my own full size GMC P/U with an ARE contractor cap, works out well.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

If your concerned with mpg and there no more than two of ya in the truck. Then go for the s10. I dont know much bout concrete staining, window washing and painting but im sure the s10 can haul all you need for those jobs. At least one at a time. I drive a $500 91 s10 2.5 4 cyl. that gets 25-27 mpg and hauls all the tools i need for two guys to build a house from the ground up.

P.S. Diehard chevy fan myself:thumbup:


----------



## Stockcar (Apr 1, 2008)

dlcj said:


> If your concerned with mpg and there no more than two of ya in the truck. Then go for the s10. I dont know much bout concrete staining, window washing and painting but im sure the s10 can haul all you need for those jobs. At least one at a time. I drive a $500 91 s10 2.5 4 cyl. that gets 25-27 mpg and hauls all the tools i need for two guys to build a house from the ground up.
> 
> P.S. Diehard chevy fan myself:thumbup:


 


The reason I am thinking about a S10 is the MPG and there easy to maintain. Could I get by with towing a 5x8 trailer with a S10? I sometimes will need a pressure washer and a couple of other engraving tools that one go in the bed (with everything else in the bed).


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

If your looking at older s10s like i have then the 2.5 is a stong little torque motor but i would not tow with it. Maybe if it had a 5 speed but not with the auto. You could step up to the 4.3 v6 (IMO one of the best engines ever made) and it will tow the 5x8 just fine with auto or manual but mpg will be a little less. The newer inline 4s,5s, & 6s have plenty power but you cant work on them anymore yourself. Just today i puchassed the neccessary parts to do a major tune up on my 2.5. Plugs, wires, cap, button, oxy sensor, fuel, air, and oil filters and oil. $75 and can do it all in bout 1 hour.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Sprinter van!

25 mpg!


----------



## Beater82 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm rollin' the 83' toyota longbed 4x4. Honestly, the thing won't friggin' die.
It does the job fine as far as gettin' me and my tools to work. Three weatherguard boxes and a rack and it gets close to 20 mpg. Too bad it looks like a $15 an hour tweeker/carpenter rig. Within the next year or so I'm looking to get a newer, base model Tundra 2WD. Plain white truck with a black rack is all I want. :thumbsup:


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to have an S-10 and it had no problems. I just sold it because I needed more passenger space.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm right there with buildenterprise, I've got a Ford E350 15 passanger van(except I have all the seats out). Not a bad idea to keep a row though. I just built in my own custom rack system along the driver side wall and loaded it up with about every tool you can think of. I don't have room for sheet goods at all, with all my tools and shelves. I started out with a nice/new F-150 super cab and it was o.k., but I definately like the van better now. I just bought a older pickup for sheet goods and such, let one of the guys drive it. I'll hopefully be upgrading to a Sprinter later this year.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Floordude said:


> Sprinter van!
> 
> 25 mpg!


Like 'em! Like 'em a lot!


----------



## Michael Beiter (Apr 10, 2008)

Stockcar said:


> What type of work trucks do y'all prefer? I am thinking about a Chevy S10 (Chevy man here lol) or something like that to start out...would that be good?


We now use nothing but Ford Van E series and have had good luck, running the mileage upward of 250K miles w/o major expense. Still have one Dodge van (will never get another Dodge). Have no experience w/Chevy. Good luck.


----------



## EZ Mode (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a chevy silverado (for stock, with side-mount toolboxes and a ladder rack) and a nissan mid-size (w/ a cap for rain and winter) for tools and runs (both get the same friggin gas mileage!); soon after we started it became apparent that we would not get very far if we didn't have a full size truck, or at least a mid-size with enough power to pull a box trailer!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Try something along the lines of a 1989 Subaru station wagon. People give a lot of credibility to a guy who drives one of those.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

No offense to anyone.....But if you pay attention, Subaru owners are the WORST vehicle operators, not drivers, they do not qualify as such, in the World!!!!

Watch. You will see! Scared to do anything! 

You will NEVER see a Subaru with front-end damage. It is always the rear. They LIVE for the brake pedal!!!!

Just MY experience!!!

Can you say???? Tree-Hugger??


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive always wanted to take a subaru down a crooked dirt road at 60-100 mph. Rally racing that is.


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a 91 s-10 with the 4.3 auto.It was great for towing and still got 25-27mpg.I wish I had that little truck today


----------



## General-Lee (Apr 1, 2008)

*If you can stand driving a van!*

A few years ago my dad wrote a paper for a college course.He compared Dodge,chevy and ford full size extended vans.All things considered daily driving wieght(tools), mpg,total size etc.His results showed that at the time the chevy was the best for his aplication(running the roofing company I took over).How wide the back doors opened,extended wheel base on the extended van,over all hauling & towing and history of repairs.Before this he had driving two ford vans and a pickup.
He loves his chevy now retired he kept the van and uses it like a weekend camper (yes, he sleeps in it with an air mattress).
For me, I'll never give up my chevy 3500 excab w/duramax and full box.(no sally pretend-a-box around here)!


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

1995 e350 dually box truck with powerstroke. It has the aerocell style 16' box on it, over 6 feet tall, 7'4" wide and gets 14mpg right now. Holds everything you can think of plus a pallet of :insert word ie shingles drywall block etc. It's kinda tight driving it in cities but you can carry all your equipment at once.


----------



## vital151 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Chevy Express Box 3500*

www.jerseyremodeling.com


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2007)

My ride


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

buildenterprise said:


> Full-size p'up with a cap is fine, I just like having the bench seat for my kids' car seats.


Amen, brother... That's why I have a crew cab. I had many 3AM drives with a gassy baby needing the hard F350 suspension and vibration from the diesel to get back to sleep.

Now they're older. They still sit in their "big seats", fart louder and still pass out cold...and get juice and peanuts into every nook and cranny...



> Originally Posted by *Stockcar*
> _What type of work trucks do y'all prefer? I am thinking about a Chevy S10 (Chevy man here lol) or something like that to start out...would that be good?_


I'd try to find _at least_ a regular cab, full size truck. There are far fewer limitations on carrying tools or hauling material. Small trucks are fine for small things but, that's about it.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

I've found the best, most flexible arrangement is something big and enclosed, like a Ford Expedition or a GMC Yukon, with a couple of trailers. The vehicle holds you and your equipment, the trailers haul "stuff". A dump trailer for tear out waste, an enclosed trailer for new materials, a smallish utility treailer for yard equipment.


----------

